# size limit on sheepshead and kingfish



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi guys wondering if anyone know the size limit to keep sheepshead and kingfishe in DE. was searching online but couldnt find it. Maybe im not looking hard enough lol.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

There is no limit or size on either ..
Here's the guide book for 2011

http://www.dnrec.delaware.gov/fw/Fisheries/Documents/2011_Delaware_fishing_guide.pdf


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

cool thanks hengstthomas


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thomas thanks for the link to guide book. It has a lot of great info. I'm going to try to get a hard copy.


----------

